
Peter Thiel is wrong about the cities spearheading startup success - tedmiston
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/19/12973152/peter-thiel-wrong-about-chicago-midwest-entrepreneurs-silicon-valley
======
tedmiston
This post comes off as content marketing for the Rise of the Rest tour... but
then again, the point of the tour is to highlight startup ecosystems outside
the valley and NYC across the country.

